# Driverless car spotted cruising in San Francisco.



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

You 'people' better start looking for jobs because Travis Kalanick told you so! hahaha.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/03/09/mercedes-driverless-car-san-francisco_n_6833248.html


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

If anyone is doing this full time with no backup they deserve what they get.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Looks great. They're going to work perfectly I'm sure.

I wonder who UBER will get to own, maintain, and insure those? They may have to do that themselves, I guess. Then I guess they'll have to rebrand themselves as "a transportation company."

Or maybe not. UBER has probably already figured out that double talk.


----------



## black331 (Feb 10, 2015)

Driverless cars are so far away I don't know why anybody worries about it, the technical hurdles are massive. At least 20 years until you have driverless rideshare cars.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

...and if they get here, and they work, and everything is wonderful, then what. People will trash the interiors. The Google cars will be nasty, uninviting shit boxes. Similar to a NYC subway car. I can't wait.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Hmmm... no call refusals, no driver related law suits or liability. Sound like a win win for uber.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh wait, the nyc tlc is making money from licensing drivers instead of auctioning taxis. Hows that going to work out?


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

When Google Cars get here, only rich people will have drivers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Let's see her. Who will wash these cars? Who will plug in their music? Who will offer them water? Who will open the doors? And who the hell gets the 3*


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Let's see her. Who will wash these cars? Who will plug in their music? Who will offer them water? Who will open the doors? And who the hell gets the 3*


Travis will!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

stuber said:


> ...and if they get here, and they work, and everything is wonderful, then what. People will trash the interiors. The Google cars will be nasty, uninviting shit boxes. Similar to a NYC subway car. I can't wait.


You don't think there will be CCTV, liquid/ gas / heat/ shock sensors in driverless car? Do ANYTHING wrong inside one of those and the doors will be locked, and you will be delivered straight to the nearest Cruising car crew, or Police Station, with evidence intact and footage emailed to the Charge Sergeant.

The worst thing won't be the criminal charge, and fine you'll pay. Nooooooo! It will be the knowledge that ALL Rideshare use rights will be taken from you and those $5.00 trips that saved your arse every day won't be an option to you anymore.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ubershiza said:


> Hmmm... no call refusals, no driver related law suits or liability. Sound like a win win for uber.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


>


POST # 14 /@scrurbscrud : Thanks for

the funny 'toon. #[F]Uber on!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 14 /@scrurbscrud : Thanks for
> 
> the funny 'toon. Can't wait for the
> day when Travis gets run over and
> ...


Even if a robot car learns to kiss pax ass it just won't be the same as a driver kissing pax ass will it?


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

black331 said:


> Driverless cars are so far away I don't know why anybody worries about it, the technical hurdles are massive. At least 20 years until you have driverless rideshare cars.


Even that is an understatement, more like 40-50 years.


----------

